# What happened to ConnCops.com?



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Anyone know what happened to the conncops.com website? I can't get to it anymore.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

It got FAT and PREGNANT !!!!!!!!! hahahahahah


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Damned thing won't let me post a oh no smiley....


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

mtc said:


> Ooohhhh......
> 
> Can I watch the castration sure to follow THAT fubar ??
> 
> ...


.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Actually...I have been really busy with work/school/impending birth, and was on vacation last week...that I didn't even notice. Looks like the domain didn't get paid. But I actually have no access to it....so looks like it is done and gone. Which is fine - because as I said, I've run out of free time...

That being said, if anyone would like to come clean my house for free please give me a buzz 

And yes Snipe...I am quite large....at 27 weeks (just under 7 months) here is my big fat belly (don't mind the dirty ass mirror):


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

jesus christ will you at least clean the mirror?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

What time should I be over to start cleaning...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im sorry I thought you said Chunky ..you said hunky....

im outta here..


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

I know I just threw up on my keyboard.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

You look awesome Kate! That ain't fat, that's all baby!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Is Andy the daddy and where is da ring?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Floral hand soap and a Yankee Candle.....yep, that's a woman's abode!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Our little girl is all grown up....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

j809 said:


> Is Andy the daddy and where is da ring?


No...and I have no idea where my ring is in that picture. I didn't have it off at all this morning. That's weird...

Um...thanks for making me sick, by the way...with those damn pictures!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry..


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

j809 said:


> Is Andy the daddy and where is da ring?


She's not that privileged. 

Instead of sitting around complaining and eating Godiva like it's your job, could you at least clean that mirror? It's making me uneasy just looking at it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

kttref said:


> No...and I have no idea where my ring is in that picture. I didn't have it off at all this morning. That's weird...


My wife's fingers swelled so much when she was pregnant, she couldn't wear her diamond or wedding band after the fourth month.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Andy0921 said:


> She's not that privileged.
> 
> Instead of sitting around complaining and eating Godiva like it's your job, could you at least clean that mirror? It's making me uneasy just looking at it.


Bite me


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

How about some facial shots too. I meant face shot pics.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> My wife's fingers swelled so much when she was pregnant, she couldn't wear her diamond or wedding band after the fourth month.


I actually figured it out..I took the picture in the mirror...my left hand was holding the camera! I had my rings on.

My fingers only swell on really humid days. Otherwise, I haven't had a problem with that yet...and I'll be 7 months next week...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

kttref said:


> I actually figured it out..I took the picture in the mirror...my left hand was holding the camera! I had my rings on.
> 
> My fingers only swell on really humid days. Otherwise, I haven't had a problem with that yet...and I'll be 7 months next week...


Yes, but my wife was pregnant with twins; over 12 pounds worth by the time they were born. inch:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

j809 said:


> How about some facial shots too. I meant face shot pics.


Isn't this thread about ConnCops??? haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

kttref said:


> Isn't this thread about ConnCops??? haha


I forgot the site was down. I just went there looking for something. OOps


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

It's all we need. Another site about cops being arrested.


----------

